# I might have to buy this e-book



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Fifty sheds of Grey - I love the blurb:

Hurt me!' she begged, raising her skirt as she bent over the workbench. 'Very well,' I replied, 'You've got fat ankles and no dress sense.'

Colin Grey's life was happy and simple until the day everything changed - the day his wife read THAT book. Suddenly, he was thrust head-first into a dark, illicit world of pleasure and pain. This is the story of one man's struggle against a tide of tempestuous, erotic desire and of the greatest love of all: the love between a man and his shed.

WARNING: This book contains graphic shed-based images. Please don't look if you are easily offended.

:lol:

Lesley


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Searchedthe Amazon kindle store and can't find it


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

A Graphic Shed based Joke - or is it?

A wife arrived home and found her husband in bed with another woman.

With superhuman strength borne of fury, she dragged him out of the house, into the tool shed in their back yard and put his p*nis in a vice. 

Securing it tightly and removing the handle of the vice, she then picked up a hacksaw. 

Terrified, her husband screamed, "Stop! Please! You aren't going to cut it off, are you?" 

Placing the saw in her husband's hand and with a gleam of revenge in her eye, the wife replied, 

"Of course not! I'm going to set fire to the shed - you do whatever you have to do!"

:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------

